# SX PRO from modchipsdirect.com



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hello, everyone, my name is Mohammed and I am from Kuwait. I pre-ordered SX PRO on 12 of June which made me on the 2nd batch I just got my order today and I was shocked. I got all of the items in a *small plastic bag*, *the items weren't protected well nor the stickers are on* the dongle and the jig. *There is no TX box to be found
*
I paid twice for shipping, to send to Aramex and then for Aramex to ship it to me.

I just inserted SX PRO to my switch to test it and the dongle is making a buzzing sound. is it normal? the dongle is working but it is normal to make sounds?

Please help me.


----------



## Xandroz (Jul 22, 2018)

buzzing sound is a faulty cap in the sx pro.
contact them for a replacemnt.
mainly its going to break soon.
and thats why the next batch got delayed because several people faced this issue


----------



## NathanPeterson (Jul 22, 2018)

This is exactly how mine looked being on the second batch. It also makes a buzzing sound. I just thought it was normal? Maybe I'll have to contact them about it.


----------



## Zytos (Jul 22, 2018)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Hello, everyone, my name is Mohammed and I am from Kuwait. I pre-ordered SX PRO on 12 of June which made me on the 2nd batch I just got my order today and I was shocked. I got all of the items in a *small plastic bag*, *the items weren't protected well nor the stickers are on* the dongle and the jig. *There is no TX box to be found
> *
> I paid twice for shipping, to send to Aramex and then for Aramex to ship it to me.
> 
> ...



This is how it ships from that vendor, and they said so on the website.  They claim they ship without the TX-branded markings on the box to avoid customs problems.  I suppose that makes sense.  Just apply the stickers yourself if you care.

As for the dongle, yes, from what I hear the buzzing is normal, though I haven't heard that myself.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 22, 2018)

I don't know I bought SX PRO since NXloader on Nvidia shield tv is doing the dongle job perfectly and shield tv is also next to the switch dock. I emailed them, let us wait and see

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

They replied to my email:

Hello
Thanks for your email
Yes, we dont get boxes, this is listed on our website.
The buzz noise is normal, you can email the team X email to confirm as some of the customers have been worries about it
its the capacitors inside

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Zytos said:


> This is how it ships from that vendor, and they said so on the website.  They claim they ship without the TX-branded markings on the box to avoid customs problems.  I suppose that makes sense.  Just apply the stickers yourself if you care.
> 
> As for the dongle, yes, from what I hear the buzzing is normal, though I haven't heard that myself.


it makes buzzing for a few seconds sometimes only while charging and sometimes longer or less .... random.


----------



## DaveLister (Jul 22, 2018)

Coil whine is expected from caps it may disapate over time if not they will die if excessively loud.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 22, 2018)

me: OK but if it brakes after a few months and it was really a bad batch, would you replace it for us?

Modchipsdirect: Of course!! Yes, but the sounds is very normal, I even emailed the team about it yesterday to confirm thanks


----------



## DaveLister (Jul 22, 2018)

You are all probably too young to remember pre digital camera era . We used to hear it all the time just before our picture was taken to charge the flash .


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 22, 2018)

I am 29 years old haha. you??

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I don't know why I want to connect the dingle via micro USB port and keep it for 30min to see if it will survive or not.


----------



## DaveLister (Jul 22, 2018)

Generally they should hold charge for couple of days .


----------



## dsrules (Jul 22, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> Generally they should hold charge for couple of days .


TX FAQ says 1 week tho


----------



## Asia81 (Jul 22, 2018)

http://www.modchipsdirect.com/xecuter-sx-pro.html

I see "*In stock*" and in the description "*Not in stock, On PREORDER.*"
So what, actually in stock, or old description


----------



## djorn2k (Jul 22, 2018)

Asia81 said:


> http://www.modchipsdirect.com/xecuter-sx-pro.html
> 
> I see "*In stock*" and in the description "*Not in stock, On PREORDER.*"
> So what, actually in stock, or old description



I got my SX Pro from them. They don’t have any stock at all. Everything is preorder from my original purchased. I was on batch 3rd and I am happy with Pro. No buzzing sound from my single.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 23, 2018)

I emailed them

me: I just got SX PRO and it is making a buzzing sound, is it normal?

TX: yes, on some units there is that sounds, it is normal.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Anyway is it safe to keep Nintendo switch on autorcm/sleep mode for a long time without turning the system off?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes. I keep mine in sleep mode often. Don’t install AutoRCM. You really don’t need it since you will be using sleep mode. You can install it, if you like. I haven’t done it and I use the jig when I reboot the switch.
Also, my dongle buzzes too. I have a buzzing dongle yes and it works fine.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 23, 2018)

Should I save SX OS license on PC too? what if my micro sd card failed (WHICH HAPPENED TO ME), would SX OS create that license automatically again?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes. Save it!


----------



## ModDog (Jul 24, 2018)

There was a thread on this they did not pack in a proper way at all, and did not tell customers till right before in email.  https://gbatemp.net/threads/sx-pro-packaging.511179/  They are good on digital but I would NEVER order physical from them.

They deleted it of site but best example of their thoughts is how they took stock that should have went to pre-orders jacked up price for in-stock and sold it for additional money.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 24, 2018)

yeah, I wish I knew about that. I was shocked there is no box, stickers not on and there was a fingerprint on the USB-C hah maybe I am not mad because I can rely on nxloader on Nvidia shield tv if the dongle breaks in the future, of course, I will exchange it.

originally I bought two SX PRO from them but I converted one into SX OS, I sent a lot of emails to them because I was changing my mind a lot haha. two pro no one pro one os no two os no go back to one pro one os. they didn't block me which is nice of them.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 24, 2018)

Mohammed2935 said:


> yeah, I wish I knew about that. I was shocked there is no box, stickers not on and there was a fingerprint on the USB-C hah maybe I am not mad because I can rely on nxloader on Nvidia shield tv if the dongle breaks in the future, of course, I will exchange it.
> 
> originally I bought two SX PRO from them but I converted one into SX OS, I sent a lot of emails to them because I was changing my mind a lot haha. two pro no one pro one os no two os no go back to one pro one os. they didn't block me which is nice of them.



They just have a problem with honesty.  They say no boxes due to logo.... but decals made it which had logo's and they did not put it them on flat out due to time they did not want to spend on it.  I have no doubt they have boxes and just did not want to spend time packing.  No other US site had problems with getting box.... just them.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 24, 2018)

now we know, I am not going to order from them forever. I also imagined my SX PRO laughing at me instead of the buzzing sound haha.


----------



## Mark2333 (Jul 27, 2018)

Mohammed2935 said:


> yeah, I wish I knew about that. I was shocked there is no box, stickers not on and there was a fingerprint on the USB-C hah maybe I am not mad because I can rely on nxloader on Nvidia shield tv if the dongle breaks in the future, of course, I will exchange it.
> 
> originally I bought two SX PRO from them but I converted one into SX OS, I sent a lot of emails to them because I was changing my mind a lot haha. two pro no one pro one os no two os no go back to one pro one os. they didn't block me which is nice of them.


Their price is so cheap but that isn't the reason they don't package the SX Pro as it should be.


----------

